

On User Retention as a Service - Response to Paul Stamatiou's post - yifat
http://blog.totango.com/2011/12/on-user-retention-as-a-service/

======
yifat
A response to Paul Stamatiou post: "Startup Idea: User Retention as a Service"
[http://paulstamatiou.com/startup-user-retention-lifecycle-
em...](http://paulstamatiou.com/startup-user-retention-lifecycle-email)

